# Who else is sick of Lady Gaga already?



## Scarlette (Feb 24, 2009)

I guess it may just be because I read Perez Hilton on a daily basis, but I am really getting sick of hearing about Lady Gaga. When I first saw her photo, I thought, "Oh cool.. a hipster version of Christina Aguilera!", and I never investigated further beyond just seeing a photo. As Perez started to whore her out on every other thread, I started getting irritated because I really would rather hear about other celebs (like how TMZ does) and I finally gave in and listened to the Just Dance or whatever that song is. Ughh.. she does seem to have a good voice, but it's wasted on pop crap music. I really like Santogold, Goldfrapp, Peaches, Bjork and those that are more alternative-electronic and not "radio ready". More artsy music is needed in this world. Less Katy Perry, more Tori Amos. =)


----------



## candygalore (Feb 24, 2009)

i have to agree with you she thats bring back memories of those singers that no body remenbers like for example fergie and she also remindes me of gwen stefany wich in a million years lady gaga only dreams to be as popular as her yeah she is hip but will i ever remenber her in a year from now no!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 24, 2009)

her songs are such jibberish. I don't know why I don't like her, but I don't!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah she does jibber!!

and i'm not going to dance, no matter how many times you tell me to! LOL

also shes totally ruined false feather eyelashes for me.






she wears them ALL the time.

EDIT

i just realised how gross that dress is!!! wtf??!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with ya. She is on Perez atleast once a day...I'm sooooo over it.


----------



## candygalore (Feb 24, 2009)

rewind that s*** WHAT IN THE HELL IS SHE WEARING TETRIS IN BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AGREE WITH FINGERS ALL THE WAY.LOL


----------



## Aprill (Feb 24, 2009)

Baby girl too abstract for me...


----------



## bCreative (Feb 24, 2009)

She's ok to me, I like her song Just Dance but I wouldn't say that I'm a fan.


----------



## Geek (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL!! What an outfit!


----------



## Karren (Feb 24, 2009)

Who? Lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2009)

Meh, I could care less either way. I'm sick and tired of her song too.


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 24, 2009)

Aw sounds like I'm the only one who likes her, although, I listened to her before Just Dance became totally overplayed so now when I hear it im like ugh. I prefer the less known songs on her album. And I liked her even more when I saw this video..she's an amazing singer!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 24, 2009)

lol I read Perez like a million times a day and I'm sick of her too! I was never really a fan of hers though, I like the "Just Dance" song but that's about it..I don't really understand why she never wears pants either haha


----------



## lolaB (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't mind her. I'm not exposed to her much, though. Don't read any blogs and don't listen to the radio.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2009)

Now after seeing the pictures she reminds me more of Kerli than Christina Aguilera lol


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2009)

I like her!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw sounds like I'm the only one who likes her, although, I listened to her before Just Dance became totally overplayed so now when I hear it im like ugh. I prefer the less known songs on her album. And I liked her even more when I saw this video..she's an amazing singer! You took the words right out of my mouth, Just Dance is a bit crap.But I love some of the other songs on her album.

I like the look she goes for as well. I think she looks interesting and even though sometimes she looks crazy and weird I like her more than a lot of the bland singers.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm with Karren...who????


----------



## Anjel. (Feb 24, 2009)

Lady gaga's fashion might be a little out there, But I love her for that. I think its pretty awsome that she can pull that shit off.

I don't hear about her on the daily so I'm not sick of her at all.

I had her on my myspace profile for awhile, if your more into the electro tech pop music she'd be perfect.

Even though I'm more into metal bands I still do vary in musicans. And I adore her. lol


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone actually know what her face looks like??? Shes always hiding behind that hideous hair and over-done make up....if you take away the blonde weave and make up i wouldnt be able to pick her out of a crowd


----------



## Glamorista (Feb 25, 2009)

lol she looks so strange! I like "poker face" but not "just dance"


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's some pictures of her in her high school year book. She's really pretty naturally.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, she's pretty naturally.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 25, 2009)

I dont mind her, I like pokerface.

She was on a morning show here a while ago and was accused of miming to her own song and she came back on and did a whole sit down written out statement saying now i dont and then did a yodel sing thing at the end which sounded crap.


----------



## iluvmidge2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Her music just seems so shallow, which I guess is fine since it's the most literal translation of Pop music... it just seems to get old really fast, and I don't imagine she'll be around long unless she can keep adapting it to make it interesting again... I'm already tired of every single she's had from "Just Dance" to "Poker Face". It's good music to work-out to and whatnot, but like I said, it gets tiresome REALLY quick since it has no depth.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 11, 2009)

Honestly I thought she was annoying too but she was on The View today and she was fantastic. I think she sounds better in live.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 11, 2009)

I wanted to clarify that I do like some of the fashion she wears, but that has nothing to do with talent (more or less her stylist).. I am purely speaking of original talent and I believe her voice could be used for something more artistically challenging, but she sings such simple Pop tunes.. kinda disappointing. I really do like Roisin Murphy.. she's like Lady Gaga more talent and style.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 11, 2009)

I like some of her songs, but I'm getting sick of hearing them nonstop.


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 11, 2009)

I have conflicting feelings about here. Like I love her style, even though at times its very hit-or-miss (the Pokerface video is absolute love). However, I think she is over hyped sometimes, and sometimes seems like she is trying too hard just to be obscure. But I don't know; in general she's okay.


----------



## Aeyla (Jul 12, 2011)

I just found this on google, I know it is an old post but I would like to bring it back to the top...

I actually thought she was ok last year... Then Perez Hilton went CRAZY!!! I got to a point that I will read him

only once or twice a week now. I used to go on several times a day before. This hype for her new album is 

just so over the top. I even had to look at her on my Farmville!!! WTH! I was kind of excited to hear this epic 

new song... I was just so disappointed to hear a song that was a knock off to Madonna's "Express yourself" &amp; "Vogue"

Soo to bring this to the top and ask how everyone feels one year later!!!

Jo


----------



## Geek (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, this is a thread from 2009


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 12, 2011)

.... and lady gaga is still a pain in the tush.


----------



## Aeyla (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually came across this thread, because I was looking for peoples opinions on GAGA. She has over exposed herself so much that I find she has turned off a lot of people who liked her before. And someone please please shoot Perez Hilton if he posts another thing about "the wifey" AHHHHHHHHHHHH

Jo


----------



## imonabhaute (Jul 15, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Aeyla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I actually came across this thread, because I was looking for peoples opinions on GAGA. She has over exposed herself so much that I find she has turned off a lot of people who liked her before. And someone please please shoot Perez Hilton if he posts another thing about "the wifey" AHHHHHHHHHHHH
I like some of her music from The Fame and Fame Monster, and even a few track from Born This Way.  The thing that irks me are her interviews, her never dropping character, her acting crazy all the time and definitely the over-promotion of Born This Way.  I do like that she seems interested in assisting the queer community and promoting higher self esteem in people though.  It's a case where I wish she was a little bit more restrained in promotion and zanyness.  Not every interview needs to be filled with WTF moments.

I think you're right in general about people I know that like/d gaga.  I and everyone I know who knows about Perez Hilton dislike him because he's an idiot; Gaga related posts or otherwise.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jul 20, 2011)

Funny you say that because I think the exact same thing every time I turn on the tv or the radio.... I'll stick to shutting myself out from the media world because I want to rip my hair out every time I hear her music...


----------



## amylovesmakeup (Jul 20, 2011)

You know, I kind of am sick of her! I FEEL LIKE THE ONLY ONE.

thank god someone said something.

You know at first I loved her, so different but then I felt like she was forcing the uniqueness a little bit....

Don't get me wrong I like what she stands for, I just think it gets a little heavy sometimes!

I think Britney is still the queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 25, 2011)

I liked some of her songs...but then her political views just got to me. I'm not referring to everything she's done for the queer community, that's fine. There are other topics that you can look up if you're really curious. It wouldn't bother me so much if I didn't have friends who loved Lady Gaga and totally bought into everything she says because she's Lady Gaga.

I wasn't really impressed with the whole coming to the grammys in an egg thing, or the meat suit...it's all just too over the top for me. Just let your talent speak for itself. If you look her up on youtube as Stefani Germanotta, she used to sing without the act. I guess it's the act that made her famous though.


----------



## Distributors (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually have to say I like lady gaga.  Ever since she has been in the scene, I can say she brings a uniqueness people needed to see.  People see her as weird but I see her as a very creative individual.


----------



## 1hourcommute (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm tired of her. It's always this over the top attempt at being weird or shocking as opposed to someone just being herself. Better to place the focus on the dance music she makes, I think, but I doubt what I think will hardly influence record companies and their marketing strategies, hahaha!


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Never got into her or any of the new artists being released . . . BLAH


----------



## ls820 (Jul 28, 2011)

to be honest, i had absolutely no idea who she was say.... 6 months back? I just saw her images around department stores and my friend said "that's lady gaga" I replied, "WTF? What does she do?" "No Idea..."  I thought she was doing some sunnies advertisment. Her songs are relatively catchy and good to dance to but having my annoying neighbour blasting gaga every morning puts me off.


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 29, 2011)

It is the same with everyone whoever is hot gets overhyped on every media outlet until either people cry enough or someone new comes along. In the UK we have this monster called Jordan who is all over the place, sadly her only talent is her false boobs but she has a dynamite publicist. Sadly for you in the States she is about to make an appearance as she has a deal with Fox where she is going to do a road trip a la Paris Hilton. Enjoy.

I kinda like Gaga's music though.


----------



## imonabhaute (Jul 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jodevizes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is the same with everyone whoever is hot gets overhyped on every media outlet until either people cry enough or someone new comes along. In the UK we have this monster called Jordan who is all over the place, sadly her only talent is her false boobs but she has a dynamite publicist. Sadly for you in the States she is about to make an appearance as she has a deal with Fox where she is going to do a road trip a la Paris Hilton. Enjoy.
> 
> I kinda like Gaga's music though.


Hey!  Jordan also has nice hair extensions, so two talents.


----------

